# Were you done something by him?"



## DuFresne

Buenas. No acabo de entender esa frase... ¿Alguien me echa una manita?


----------



## _Leona_

Debe significar: *¿Te hizo algo?* (malo, seguramente)


----------



## DuFresne

Pero el *were *indica segunda persona, no tercera, por eso precisamente no me cuadra...


----------



## _Leona_

Porque está en pasiva. Literalmente sería algo como "*¿Fuiste hecho algo por él?*"


----------



## Battle

_Leona_ said:


> Porque está en pasiva. Literalmente sería algo como "*¿Fuiste hecho algo por él?*"


 
Estoy de acuerdo, y como en español suena muy mal "¿fuiste hecho algo por él?" se traduce como "¿te hizo algo?"

Un saludo,


----------



## galesa

this sentence makes no sense to me, and i'm a native!


----------



## Mei

Oye DuFresne, ¿de dónde has sacado esa frase? ¿Tienes más contexto? Tampoco entiendo qué significa. 

Saludos

Mei


----------



## DuFresne

Una chica que ha estado con un chico hace un rato, y se marcha asustada porque pasa algo (pero con otra persona). En su huída, se encuentra con un chico que le pregunta eso...

Lo de la pasiva, lo veo bien, pero se me hace extraño que una persona nativa como *galesa *no encuentre sentido a la frase.


----------



## _Leona_

También me parece un poco raro que una nativa no le encuentre sentido pero puede ser un asunto de variación lingüística. A veces, los hispanoamericanos usan expresiones que yo tampoco comprendo a la primera.


----------



## Mei

DuFresne said:


> Una chica que ha estado con un chico hace un rato, y se marcha asustada porque pasa algo (pero con otra persona). En su huída, se encuentra con un chico que le pregunta eso...
> 
> Lo de la pasiva, lo veo bien, pero se me hace extraño que una persona nativa como *galesa *no encuentre sentido a la frase.



Quizá es porque esa frase no es gramaticalmente correcta. A mi me suena raro. Es como si leyeras "¿fuiste hecha algo por él?". Espera a ver más opiniones. 

Mei


----------



## Mei

Yo diría: Did he do something to you? Pero, lo dicho, espera a ver otras opiniones. 

Mei


----------



## DuFresne

Gracias Mei, pero no es español-inglés, sino inglés-español... Viene exactamente así escrito, palabras textuales


----------



## galesa

were you done something, no tiene sentido deberia ser was something done to you by him, y aun asi suena raro
esto es mi opinion
Saludos
olvide a poner me traducción- ¿él te hizo algo?


----------



## Mei

DuFresne said:


> Gracias Mei, pero no es español-inglés, sino inglés-español... Viene exactamente así escrito, palabras textuales



Ok, por eso te pregunté dónde lo habias leído... pero..  jeje, a ver si alguien nos lo confirma. 

Buenos y lluviosos dias!

Mei


----------



## DuFresne

galesa said:


> *were you done something*, no tiene sentido deberia ser *was something done to you by him*, y aun asi suena raro


Precisamente por eso no me acababa de encajar una pasiva... Gracias


----------



## _Leona_

A ver, yo tampoco lo hubiera dicho así, pero se entiende, ¿no? Es como:

*Did he give you something?*

1. _*Were you given something (by him)?


*_


----------



## galesa

de nada y saludos


----------



## galesa

were you given something-yes, were you done something-no!
porque a *ti* te dio algo pero es el algo que estaba hecho, no se si me explico bien?


----------



## Paul Clancy

As with all other native English speakers who have contributed to this thread, I agree, not only is the sentence badly written, it makes no proper sense and is incorrect in English.  It should be "Did he do something on you"? or something like this.  I can only think that this is what the person who said or wrote this original sentence meant.  Either way, it is not correct English.


----------



## galesa

Paul, "on you"-no "to you", shame *on *you


----------



## gotitadeleche

I join the other English speakers in saying that the sentence is grammatically incorrect and difficult to understand.


----------



## _Leona_

So DuFresne, who wrote it, where did you find it?


----------



## Paul Clancy

Galesa,

You are correct ... I meant to say "he must have done something to you" but wanted to add that in Ireland we say also "he must have done something on you" (you will hear this said often ... meaning that the person must have done something (not necessarily to you) but must have done something to annoy you ... to make that distinction, in Ireland you will often hear "did something on you" with that meaning.


----------



## galesa

ok paul, didn't know the Irish expression, that explains it


----------



## DuFresne

_Leona_ supongo que debería dirigirme a ti en español porque eres española  Es una página de manga (se lee de derecha a izquierda). Vampire Knight, capítulo 12, página 36, segunda viñeta: http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/1356/vampireknightch1236rf7.jpg

Paul, galesa, specially, thanks to you both.


----------



## galesa

maybe there is an explantion for the bad english? my son does a lot of on-line translations for comics, as I suppose do a lot of others and sometimes he doesn't get it quite right! so maybe in translating from japanese to spanish to english, it just may have lost something. Just a thought!
Saludos a todos.


----------



## DuFresne

That was a translation from Japanese into English for an English-speaking person (don't know the country), and I try to do the same from English into Spanish 

Greetings


----------



## galesa

must be the japanese sentence construction that caused the mistake then, or translator wasn't thinking straight!


----------



## Ariadne

Could it mean: "Was something done to you (by him)?"
Ariadne


----------



## Dulce_Belén

No sería "¿Te ha hecho algo?"


----------



## Fellow

y Si  se te hubiera hecho algo ?


----------



## se16teddy

I am not so sure as contributors above that this sentence is ungrammatical.  'Were you done some harm by him?' is grammatical English (though passive constructions are always more difficult to understand than active ones).  Changing 'harm' to 'thing' certainly makes the sentence more obscure, but I am not not sure it makes it less grammatical.


----------

